
Nouriel Roubini Says Blockchain Is “Least Useful Technology in Human History” - ablation
https://breakermag.com/nouriel-roubini-says-blockchain-is-the-least-useful-technology-in-human-history/
======
bryanrasmussen
what about the square wheel, nobody ever liked using the wharle.

